

HTML5 2FA pin pad UI eradicates usr/pswd - usawolfinuk
https://m-pindemo.certivox.org/

======
Eifrig
Anyone tried this out? Looks intriguing... as does the price

~~~
doc-m
Just installed and ran their server - there's a demo site built in. Looks
neat, but I'm not sure how secure it is. Saw a demo of their qr code-reading
mobile auth app earlier this year that looked interesting.

